# Anybody plus size and perscribed clomid



## briggy (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi All

I have PCOS and last time i was tested it was confirmed i don't ovulate.  I was told that clomid was the best treatment but i was too heavy.  I was then told to come back when i had a BMI of 30 as it wouldn't work if i was any heavier.

I have lost 70lbs but still nowhere near acheiving a BMI of 30.  I have spoken someone in another part of the country who was perscribed clomid at my starting weight and is currently pregnant with twins.

My worry is now that at 36 by the time i get to the ideal weight my age will be the bigger factor.

If there are any plus sized ladies out there who would like to share their experiences i would be very grateful


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya

The old debate about weight that the dr's like to go on about! (sorry can you tell it annoys me when they use weight all the time!  ) 

I  am a lets say larger than average girl  and I have had clomid in the past prescribed by my gp and it did make me ovulate although didnt sadly result in a positive result. Although it has for many many members 

I would arrange an appointment with a different gp at your surgery and push for it. I would also not leave until they help as you have had a fab weight loss  and they should now be helping you 



xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Briggy  

may i ask what you have got your BMI down to now ? 

it all does vary on what clinic/GP you are under, some consultants/GP's are a bit more leniant than others but i will say that you really do need to lose as much as you can as clomid can make you gain  

i have never heard that clomid will not work if your BMI is higher than 30 mind   + i think if this was the case myself + many other ladies with a higher BMI wouldnt have been given this drug by our consultants/GP's as surely it would have been a complete waste of NHS money 

do you think that maybe if your con/GP see's that you are losing they will prescribe ? or have they made it clear its a no no till you get down to BMI 30 ? 

have your GP/clinic offered any help with weight loss ? im sure there are some women that are given meds to help with weight loss

when i was prescribed clomid my BMI was definately over 30, think around 32 but after a 6 month course i bloated + still have yet to shed + its been well over a year so know how it feels having the "weight" issue hanging over your head

i will say congrats on loding such a big amount already + i hope that the clinic/GP have/are recognising that you are trying your hardest  

xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Another one of the usual suspects replying to a slightly larger than average thread  

I am currently on clomid and was adv that I really needed to loose weight to make it more effective, however as long as I was showing to be making an effort with weight loss they would allow me to take it. I think my BMI was 35 and it is about 31 now


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I am a size 18/20. My cons advised me to lose weight and I knocked off half a stone but he never said it had to be under a cetain BMI. I did argue that BMI is basically b******ks anyway. I personally think the NHS want to make sure they are not wasting their money and if you commit yourself then they will help you. I spent over a year going regularly to the hospital and waiting ages to be seen and eventually I got the Clomid.
I have heard many girls, especially those with PCOS (big girls curse), that they were told to be under a certain BMI before they even consider giving some treatments.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I took clomid as a larger lady ...luckily I was just over the bmi when I started but my Drs were not so strict and like some of the other girls gained loads of weight whilst on clomid and ended up nearly 20 stone at the end of it    .. part of that gained at the end as I was so miserable it hadn't worked ... I took a good few months off and lost just over 2 stone myself and then unfortunately had to have a break as had a long period of bleeding that had to be resolved...then in August 2008 I started the cambridge diet and lost over 5 stone so all together in 2008 I lost not far off 8 stone .. I then embarked on a new cycle of treatment with Letrozole in December and low and behold first cycle I have got my BFP ... so although it did used to really drive me mental them saying about my weight and they were extremely negative mid 2008 thinking I would never lose the weight and were on the verge of saying that its over but I begged them to let me try losing weight after seeing a friends amazing loss on the cambridge diet ... and its amazing how you can do something if you want it badly enough .. so I joined the belly club on here (its a private weight loss board ..which you can request permission to) and with support of lovely Martine and some other weight loss girls on the journey with me .. I did the best thing I have ever done ..for my own self esteem and for achieving my dream .. 

I am in very early days ...but really never thought I would achieve this dream after 14 yrs ... you have done fabulous on your weight loss so far ...and what I am trying to say but not very well ... is don't let your dream get away ..I would work out what you have left to lose and make a plan ..you can lose up to a stone in the first week of cambridge diet ..tho I lost 8lb and consistently lost every week so it would take no time at all to get to your goal ..and to your ultimate goal of being a Mum     you will get FAB support on the belly board ... and YOU CAN DO THIS HUNNY    

Its the best thing I have ever done ....and it is so lovely to be able to buy clothes wherever I want instead of just in the 'fat shops' as I used to call them..

Cat x


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Briggy

This was the bain of my life for 2 years, i have a bmi of 40,and the hospital didn't wanna no me until i got down to a bmi of 30!! which was never gonna happen just like that, i was diagnosed with pcos just over 2 years ago and weight ballooned from me being a size 14 to a 18/20 so quickly, i was put on metformin but that has done nothing for my weight it just helps control my glucose levels as with having pcos i developed that as well!!
I went to see my GP who said that with having pcos its soooo hard to loose weight and for me to get to a bmi of 30 was never gonna happen, even before i gained weight my bmi was bigger than that!! so he perscribed me chlomid as our last resort...
And all the doctors and people we saw who said it wouldn't help me were soooooo wrong, before i started chlomid i had a ovulation test done and i was 2% and to be ovulating you need to be over 30% so i wasn't ovulating at all, and probably hadn't been for years, i was put on chlomid and went back for a ovulation test and my results were 54%!!! and that was from being on 50mg!!

Being over weight isn't a issue if you were morbidly obese and couldn't walk then yeah i see a problem but to be 5 or so stone over your weight and them saying no is wrong!! its all down to individual doctors one in your surgery may say no another would probably give it to you..
One thing i have learned since all this is if your not happy with what you have been told then to fight for it..get a second op ion or 3rd or 4th until you get what you want...its you that goes home every night upset and them who switch of after a day at work!! there are some really good gp's who have helped alot of people where hospitals haven't..so get another op ion!!

good luck and let me no how you get on  
Melita x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi..

I used to be a size 24 but lost 3stone and now down to size 18 

I have been put on clomid and had/have a high BMI of 38, every hospital is different hun!    You should explain how u fill and what u want and see where it goes! I am on my 3rd month of clomid now! 

    For you hun! X


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I really hate the fact that depending on your doc/cons depends wether or not you can have clomid  

When we started ttc my bmi was 37, I lost 2 stone while waiting for my appt (My cons never mentioned my weight, apart from that if clomid didnt work he would refer us for IVF but my bmi would need to be 30) I then had a bmi of 34 when i was prescribed clomid along with met, and it worked on my first cycle

Its great that you are losing weight, you have done amazingly well to lose 70lb   Is there anyway to speak to your cons again? or request a second opinion? Showing that you have lost this amount of weight is proving that you are serious about it, and you may be able to sway your consultants mind

    
Nikki xx


----------

